

Ask HN: Best internal wiki/snippets share for a team of 5-10? - SergeyDruid

As title says, I would appreciate any suggestions.
Purpose is save company time having a ready material made of knowledge base, company work patterns, snippets, scripts storing, templates, etc..
Are there any comfortable ambient &#x2F; software &#x2F; service which provides a small team such functions? 
Thank you all in advance!
======
pkhamre
I would simply suggest GitLab[1]. It is easy to install and maintain. Store
your files in Markdown and they are perfectly readable by your team.

[1]: [https://about.gitlab.com/](https://about.gitlab.com/)

